# Canon EOS 6D / 5D Mark III



## pedro (Feb 25, 2011)

as read over at tech radar
also nikon D800 information available
http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/canon-eos-6d-5d-mark-iii-rumours-what-you-need-to-know-931100

what do you think about it?
as they among others go:

2011 Canon EOS 6D / Canon EOS 5D Mark III release date probability: 75% - in fact, we expect a Canon EOS 5D Mark III release by early 2011.


----------



## benuriyahmay (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you seen the estimated street price on that site? I was on there earlier reading an article of speculation and they were talking about it like they wrote it but I didn't see it. The mk II went for $2600 right?


----------



## Flake (Feb 26, 2011)

For the life of me I can't envisage a FF entry level camera with 8fps! I also doubt dual digic because of the body size. Currently the 1Ds MkIII has dual digic and only manages 5fps, 1 more than the 5D MkII if Canon want to differentiate between their products then this is one of the areas where they can. It's also an area where they can keep manufacturing costs down, so unless the 1Ds is not going to be a runner I can't see this.

45 point AF same as above - more likely to be the 19 point

24MP will that be enough to make people want to trade their MkII's? The last replacement nearly doubled the pixel count, and somehow I can't see Canon only increasing by 3MP to a level which only equals Nikons top camera, I'd reckon at least 28MP

Higher Iso? Well Iso 102 400 is not a real Iso it's a software Iso which underexposes by a stop and then pulls it back up again, you can allow any Iso you like this way! (within reason). The Iso's which count are the real hardware ones, a 3MP increase and a new image processor might allow another stop, but a 28MP sensor might be pushing things a bit too far.

The other things look possible as they are already on the 7D not sure whether touch screen will come with the MkIII not sure I want it either, but it's certain to appear sooner or later.

I'm not a big fan of the menu system on the MkII some things are buried too deep in sub menus, a refresh would be nice, but whether we'll see that ot not is another thing.

Anyone else want a menu redesign ?


----------



## lol (Feb 26, 2011)

That linked article reads to me like a random wish list. No substantial content as such.

And have Canon ever used just the number 6 in a high end model before? Unless it was a very radically different camera to the 5D series, I'd expect them to continue the series to a mk3.


----------



## tzalmagor (Mar 1, 2011)

Flake said:


> 24MP will that be enough to make people want to trade their MkII's?



How many photographers need 20+ MP FF cameras, in contrast to MF ?

Personally, I could do with 12MP, and 24MP would be a deterant.


----------



## benuriyahmay (Mar 1, 2011)

If I could afford 60 mps I'd buy it. I want to do big prints. I couldn't afford a MF and I don't want to know when I can. I've heard that 35mm can resolve more detail than MF and LF and it was from a photographer who also works in a gallery. I know glass is supposed to be sharper on MF and LF camera's but I didn't know this about the resolving power. I'm starting to end my love affair for wanting my work printed big but pixel density will never be a problem. I think at 20mp's per square inch is where it gets messy so load it up. But seeing as Leica introduced their flagship with a sensor that's bigger than the FF of a canon or Nikon, were gonna be getting bigger sensors too and then maybe hopefully the FF will be cheaper. If graphene can sense light well, we might have new technologies that are cheaper to manufacter and might be a lot more sensitive to light. And higher ISO's might be coming.


----------



## mreco99 (Mar 12, 2011)

Had a nice chat with a well known camera store salesman (begins with J) in the UK about canon D5 MkII
He told me the D5MKII was quite new and there are no plans to replace it any time soon.
Do you think his comments might have been based around me showing an interest in buying the D5MKII?

I told him, hang on hasnt the D5MKII been out at least two years? and isnt the typical lifecycle around 3 years?
He just dismissed it and said its so popular they wont be replacing it anytime soon.

Forunately i always take what sales staff say with a pinch of salt.
Anyone else had any experience?


----------



## erdil (Mar 12, 2011)

Canon 5D Mark II has already completed its life cycle of 3 years markIII is expected by many people this year.


----------



## jalbfb (Mar 12, 2011)

Too much noise from too many different sources about a 5D upgrade sometime this year to ignore. It will more than likely happen, IMO.


----------

